# كتاب: Sustainable Industrial Chemistry



## aahmh86 (16 مارس 2010)

بعد التحية والسلام,,
أطل عليكم بعد إنقطاع,,
بكتاب جميل جدا ومفيد,, وبحكم تخصصي في الكيمياء الصناعية,إنشاءالله سوف أقدم المزيد من الكتب التي تعنى بشتى الصناعات الكيميائية.

Sustainable Industrial Chemistry








*Fabrizio Cavani, Gabriele Centi, Siglinda Perathoner, Ferruccio Trifirò, "Sustainable Industrial Chemistry" *
Wiley-VCH | 2009 | ISBN: 3527315527 | 621 pages | PDF | 7,8 MB ​ There are various books on green chemistry on the market, but without focus on sustainable industrial processes. This resource provides an overview of the new trends and hot topics in process design, describing the challenge of designing industrial chemical processes that are up-to-date, sustainable, and economically feasible. The industrial applications are presented directly by the companies – a veritable “Who’s Who” of the chemical industry – that developed these innovative technologies. It provides an essential reference for chemical engineers, chemists in industry, process engineers, catalytic chemists, materials scientists, and environmental chemists.
الرابط:
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/w1fd8wbdl
http://uploading.com/files/2m84a6md/SustIndustrialChemistry.rar/
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## زهير كلنتن (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## 881988 (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز .........


----------



## mimfarahat (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## najatyousuf (23 مارس 2012)

اللهم كما يسهلون امور الناس سهل امورهم واحفظهم من كل مكروه انك على ذلك قدير وبالاجابة جدير ووفق القائمين بهذا المنتدى يا اكرم الاكرمين


----------



## najatyousuf (8 مايو 2012)

باراك الله فيك وبالمنتدى وجزاكم الله خير جزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## روح الهندسه (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tayphoon (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

